# Hey douche bag!



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Muslim leader from CAIR tells CNN America bears some blame for terror attacks | Fox News

If any of you would like to tell this gentleman your thoughts just drop me a pm


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Templar solution is needed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama will invite him to the WH next. Most colleges in the country will be willing to pay him to come speak. He will be a liberal hero.
But this is how Muslims work. He keeps his hands clean and provides support.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama will invite him to the WH next. Most colleges in the country will be willing to pay him to come speak. He will be a liberal hero.
But this is how Muslims work. He keeps his hands clean and provides support.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I trust you ROM, just draft it and I will sign.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If I can help in any way in the drafting of your response, please let me know. As a 21 year veteran of the US Navy I can provide technical expertise in profanity and insult. I remain, your most humble servant.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

And when Americans provide a permanent solution to this temporary situation we will be able to say back to him as he cries for his dead sons, daughters, and grandchildren..."Ya know you deserve part of the blame for us having to resort to these solutions, but you wanted to deflect blame on to people in the United States."


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Than you Mos.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

CAIR is the Muzzies Brotherhood, with unfettered access to the POS POTUS.
They will be gone when Trump is the president!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

America has made several mistakes, but this is not a monster of our making. These terrorists are neither radical nor fundamental. They are simply devout. The Koran instructs Muslims to impose Sharia law across the globe and in every nation, Until that time there can be no peace. So until that time I will oppose Sharia at every turn and when violence is brought here through no fault of my own, with every round.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> America has made several mistakes, but this is not a monster of our making. These terrorists are neither radical nor fundamental. They are simply devout. The Koran instructs Muslims to impose Sharia law across the globe and in every nation, Until that time there can be no peace. So until that time I will oppose Sharia at every turn and when violence is brought here through no fault of my own, with every round.


 This man gets it


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tell him a Gen-U-Wine Slippymade Pike will gladly be there to intercept whatever vileness originates in his diaphragm and attempts to exit his future pork hole of a mouth. This, I shit you not. :encouragement:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would prefer seeing a pork chop shoved up his butt prior to execution of sentence.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> America has made several mistakes, but this is not a monster of our making. These terrorists are neither radical nor fundamental. They are simply devout. The Koran instructs Muslims to impose Sharia law across the globe and in every nation, Until that time there can be no peace. So until that time I will oppose Sharia at every turn and when violence is brought here through no fault of my own, with every round.


The fact that we acted as the police man over there for many years made us the target for their fanatical fever. We are not to blame for them being nut jobs but by being over their so long we gave them a target to vent their rabid anger against.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> The fact that we acted as the police man over there for many years made us the target for their fanatical fever. We are not to blame for them being nut jobs but by being over their so long we gave them a target to vent their rabid anger against.


Yup. Exactly my thinking


----------

